# CPT 20611 billing question



## monique11367 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can an anesthesiologist  bill for CPT 20611? or is that not in their scope of practice?

20611:  Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection, major joint or bursa (eg, shoulder, hip, knee, subacromial bursa); with ultrasound guidance, with permanent recording and reporting


----------



## pyoung4609 (Mar 20, 2015)

If the anesthesiologist is doing this as part of a pain practice then yes they can bill for this code.


----------



## monique11367 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you, Is there any information on this in writing?


----------

